# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Platz frei nach Frankreich 24.06

## boarder_24

Hallo,
habe noch einen Platz in meinem Bus in Richtung Atlantik-Frankreich frei.
Wer noch einen Platz am 24.06 oder 25.06 nach Frankreich sucht, kann sich bei mir melden. Fahre bisher alleine mit Ziel St. Girons ab Hannover ber Aachen. Knnte euch gegen Sprit- und Mautbeteiligung auf dem Hinweg mitnehmen. Habe natrlich genug Platz fr Boards etc. 

Bei Interesse bitte E-Mail an boarder_24@gmx.de

Gru Jan

----------

